# oreo cheesecake



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

12 oreo cookies, 12 foil cupcake holders, 2 8oz packages of cream cheese, 1/2 cup of sugar, 2 tsp vanilla 2 eggs. 

place foil holders in a muffin tin. separate oreo cookie and place the half with the cream side up in each holder. mix cream cheese, vanilla, and sugar w/ a hand mixer til blended. add the 2 eggs and mix til blended. fill holder with mixture.

take remaining halves of cookies and crush. sprinkle crushes cookies on top of filling. cook at 400 for 20 minutes. cool then cover and chill in fridge for at least 1 hour.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

,pojmuiobgyichj',;p]0o9
>??


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

The Last Mango said:


> ,pojmuiobgyichj',;p]0o9
> >??


since i don't have a clue, i'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Wife made a batch of those last night. Used the chocolate filled ones. DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

boat_money said:


> since i don't have a clue, i'll take that as a compliment


exactly...................


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

good lord that sounds sinful. I am going to try it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*GOOD*

Made up batch sat eve They were a real hit around MY CASA and sooo easy THANKS......CVA34


----------



## Jclark (Jul 14, 2010)

these are amazing! i made some tonight for my mom and dad and a few friends. thanks for the recipe!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

im going to make these tomm..... sounds great.


----------



## Emendoza (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I made the whole pie.......

Dang that thing is lethal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely Delicious








Oreo on the left and regular on the right

Our company loved both


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tried some tonight. They were great. Think I will try the whole pie next time also. Either way, it was very good. Thanks, never knew cheesecake was so easy.


----------

